# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang - Đà Lạt  Chỉ Có Đôi Ta

## anhsaomoitravel

Du lịch trăng mật Nha Trang - Đà Lạt  Chỉ Có Đôi Ta
( Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêm, phương tiện máy bay)

Có ai đó nói rằng: Không quan trọng bạn đi đến đâu, quan trọng là bạn đi cùng với ai. Nếu đi cùng với người thân yêu của bạn, hãy đến Đà Lạt, điểm đến lý tưởng của tình yêu, để tận hưởng những khoảnh khắc lãng mạn nhất trong chương trình trăng mật cao cấp. Được mệnh danh là thành phố của Tình yêu và Hoa, Đà Lạt chỉ với cái lạnh thôi cũng đủ để làm các đôi uyên ương cần hơi ấm của nhau
Chương trình chi tiết:
Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Nha Trang 
Sáng 08h00: Xe ô tô 4 chỗ của Du lịch Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón hai bạn ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đi Nha Trang. Đáp xuống sân bay Cam Ranh Nha Trang hai bạn sẽ cảm nhận được ngay không khí tuyệt vời của biển xanh. Xe ô tô đón Hai bạn về khách sạn nhận phòng, với những đội ngũ nhân viên ra tiếp đón thật chu đáo. Mỗi buổi sáng khi thúc dậy ngắm nhìn những làn nước trong xanh và dải cát trắng thẳng tắp, hai bạn hãy cảm nhận tình yêu nông nàn dành cho nhau.
Buổi trưa: Hai bạn hãy cùng nhau thưởng thức bữa cơm của cuộc sống lứa đôi đầu tiên với hải sản của miền biển Nha Trang. 
Buổi chiều: Hai bạn có thể dùng xe đạp đôi, dạo một vòng đường biển Nha trang đầy thơ mộng, hai bạn có thể chụp hình lưu niệm nơi đây với những hàng dừa xanh, nước biển xanh và bãi cát trải dài.
Tối: Hai bạn tự do đi dạo biển bằng xích lô, để ngắm cảnh về đêm.
Ngày 02: Thăm quan Nha Trang  (Ăn sáng, trưa trên đảo)
         Sau đêm mặn nồng cùng nhau, hai vợ chồng dậy sớm đi dạo và đón những tia nắng ban mai đầu tiên trên bãi biển cùng những ngọn sóng nhỏ lăn tăn trên mặt nước. Sau đó các bạn cùng nhau dùng điểm tâm sáng với những món ăn nhẹ trong không gian lãng mạn chỉ riêng đôi ta. 
8h10: Sau ăn sáng xe đón hai bạn tại khách sạn đưa ra cảng Đá lên tàu khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu bắt đầu tour thăm quan đảo Nha Trang. 
  10h00 -11h30: Đến Hòn Mun (Đảo Yến) Hai bạn tham quan nghe giới thiệu về Đảo Yến. Tham quan hang Yến, San hô, sinh vật cảnh tại Đảo Yến. 
11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một. Hai bạn dùng bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào. Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”  Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với người ấy.
 14h00 -15h30: Đến Hòn Tằm. Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang. Hai bạn tự do tham quan vui chơi Với các trò chơi Lướt Ván, bay Dù (Giá từ 150 – 250.000đ) lặn biển giá 170.000đ, Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
 15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu. Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm. Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai
 16h30: Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn.
18h00: Hai bạn tự do đi ăn tối, sau ăn tối 2 bạn xuống bến thuyền hai bạn tự do đi phà hoặc cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam (3km) để đến với  khu vui chơi giải trí 5* Vinpearland (Hòn Ngọc Việt), Sử dụng các dịch vụ tại vui trơi giải trí và  công viên nước có thể chơi trò cảm giác mạnh, đua ngựa, cưỡi bò tót, xem phim4D, xem nhạc nước ngoài trời…
 21h00: Hai bạn về khách sạn nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang
Ngày 03: Nha Trang - Đà Lạt  (Ăn sáng)
8h00: Xe đón khách tại khách sạn khởi hành đi thành phố Đà Lạt. Trên đường có thể ngắm nhìn đèo Ngoạn Mục, tháp Chàm Poklong Garai, nghỉ chân tại suối nước khoáng nóng Mỹ á.
13h00: tới Đà lạt. Nhận phòng nghỉ, tối tự do thuê xe ngựa dạo chơi thăm thành phố về đêm, chợ Đà lạt, Hồ Xuân Hương...      
Ngày 04: Thăm quan thành phố Đà Lạt  (Ăn sáng, trưa theo tour)
             Tỉnh dậy sau một đêm ấm áp trong vòng tay yêu thương, hai bạn bắt đầu ngày mới với bữa sáng tự chọn  tại khách sạn. Sau bữa sáng. Xe đón hai bạn tại khách sạn đưa hai bạn đi tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm toạ lạc trên núi Phượng Hoàng,ngắm nhìn Hồ Tuyền Lâm thơ mộng.
09h45: Tham quan thác Prenn, Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm một trong những thác đẹp của Thành Phố Đà Lạt.
10h30: Trở về Đà Lạt ăn trưa với các móm ăn đặc trưng của người Đà Lạt.
13h00: Thăm Vườn Hoa Thành Phố,nơi lưu giữ nhiều giống hoa quý hiếm của cả nước.
13h45: Thăm quan Dinh Bảo Đại - dịnh thự của vị vua cuối cùng của Việt Nam 
14h30: Thăm ngôi nhà kỳ lạ - biệt thự Hằng Nga với một phong cách kiến trúc khác lạ.Thăm biệt thự này hai bạn  sẽ thấy những hình thù khác lạ thuỳ theo trí tưởng tượng riêng của mỗi người.
15h15: Tham quan Thung Lũng Tình Yêu bởi nó mang trong mình câu chuyện tình đầy thú vị, khu vui chơi dành riêng cho trẻ em bên dưới thunglũng tình yêu là chiếc hồ thơ mộng xa xa là ngọn núi Langbiang hung vĩ tạo lên bức trang sơn thuỷ hữu tình,
16h00: Chia tay Thung Lũng Tình Yêu hai bạn sẽ được tận mắt xem các nghệ nhân thuê lụa tại Đà Lạt để làm lên những tác phẩm mang tính nhân văn cao,
16h45: Xe đưa hai bạn về khách sạn. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 
Ngày 5: Đà Lạt – Hà nội 
           Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tự do tham quan thành phố Đà Lạt. Buổi trưa quý khách trả phòng khách sạn, sau đó quý khách ra sân bay Liên Khương đáp chuyến bay VN218 khởi hành lúc  11h30 trở về Hà nội. 13h30 Về đến Hà nội, xe đón quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng của hai người để bắt đầu một cuộc sống lứa đôi hạnh phúc. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.
Giá trọn gói cho hai người: 8.500.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho tour trăng mật)

Giá bao gồm:
1- Xe Open Bus Nha Trang//Đà Lạt (Xe đưa đón Sân bay)
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*, Khách sạn Quê Hương, Cẩm Đô hoặc tương đương, phòng 02 người, có hoa tươi trong phòng.
3-  Ăn sáng Buffe tại khách sạn, bao gồm 1 bữa ăn trưa trên đảo và 1 bữa ăn trưa  ngày thứ 4 ở Đà Lạt.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình
6- Hai bạn được mua bảo hiểm du lịch,  tặng một bó hoa tươi.
Giá không bao gồm:  
1-  Các bữa chính không đề cập, vé đi Vinpearland – 350.000đ/vé, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội //  Đà Lạt và Nha Trang //Hà Nội (Giá vé khứ hồi phổ thông là 4.950.000đ/vé).
- Hai bạn mang theo Chứng minh thư nhân dân để lên máy bay.

Chúc Quý khách có một chuyến trăng mật ấn tượng và ngọt ngào!

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
VP: Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư  - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0986 416 286 – Mr Huy
Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com 
NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------


## thuty

Các bữa chính còn lại tự sướng à

----------


## anhsaomoitravel

đi trăng mật phải tự sướng chứ, lại để cho người khác sen vào mất hay

----------

